# Grease Duct Cleanout locations



## Darren Emery (Aug 16, 2011)

2009 IMC - 506.3.8 gives general guidelines regarding location of clean outs:  Any portion of such system having sections not provided with access from the duct entry or discharge shall be provided with cleanout openings.  "not provided with access" is hard to quantify.

With a flexible wand, a skinny arm, and a good back, perhaps a guy (or girl, if she's so inclined) can reach up through the hood connection, turn 90 deg. and reach down a horizontal about 10 feet.  I sure wouldn't want to clean it that way, espcially since the water is going to want to come back at me.

Does anyone have more detailed, real world guidance on where to locate the cleanouts?


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2011)

I Normaly just go by the distance requirement


----------



## Darren Emery (Aug 16, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> I Normaly just go by the distance requirement


20' on center, regardless of bends, offsets, size and access?


----------



## fireguy (Aug 16, 2011)

NFPA 96 2004 Chapter 7 is much better then the IMC. Common problems I have seen, in no particular order.

1. Sheet metal covering hole in hood, held on w/sheet metal screws and leaking grease

2. No access panels at all, duct never cleaned. Or only lower 3 feet and top 3 feet cleaned, lots of grease in between

3. Duct access panels on bottom of horizontal duct.

read only NFPA Standards  http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp?cookie%5Ftest=1

http://www.flamegardusa.com/products/subcategoryproductlist/?subcategory= 30  These doors actually work, do not leak grease or fire.

Easy install, easy off and easy of

http://www.flamegardusa.com/products/subcategoryproductlist/?subcategory=8

These doors are crap.  The glue holding on the gaskets leak and the doors are difficult to remove and re-install.  Just because they meet code does not mean they are not crap.

I contacted UniServe, a coop of exhaust cleaners, to find if they have any members in your area.  One of the things UniServe requires is a series of photos to show what was cleaning was done to the exhaust system.  Pictures are also good for documenttaion of problems, like inadaquate access panels. When/if I get a response I will post it here.

Can you take pictures of hte duct and post them here?


----------



## Dr. J (Aug 16, 2011)

NFPA 96:

7.4.1 Horizontal Ducts.

7.4.1.1  On horizontal ducts, at least one 508 mm × 508 mm (20 in. × 20 in.) opening shall be provided for personnel entry.

7.4.1.2  Where an opening of this size is not possible, openings large enough to permit thorough cleaning shall be provided at 3.7 m (12 ft) intervals.

7.4.1.3  Openings on horizontal grease duct systems shall be provided with safe access and a work platform when not easily accessible from a 3 m (10 ft) stepladder.

7.4.1.4  Support systems for horizontal grease duct systems 609 mm (24 in.) and larger in any cross-sectional dimension shall be designed for the weight of the ductwork plus 363 kg (800 lb) at any point in the duct systems.

7.4.1.5  On nonlisted ductwork, the edge of the opening shall be not less than 38.1 mm (1½ in.) from all outside edges of the duct or welded seams.

7.4.2 Vertical Ducts.

7.4.2.1  On vertical ductwork where personnel entry is possible, access shall be provided at the top of the vertical riser to accommodate descent.

7.4.2.2  Where personnel entry is not possible, adequate access for cleaning shall be provided on each floor.

7.4.2.3  On nonlisted ductwork, the edge of the opening shall be not less than 38.1 mm (1½ in.) from all outside edges of the duct or welded seams.


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2011)

What Dr. J said


----------



## peach (Aug 17, 2011)

yup.. I'd like to see manual cleaning on a 10 story vertical grease duct... not that I like the access doors, since they are sometimes in someone's living room.

"excuse me ma'am.. I know you pay 12,000 per month for this place.. I need to waller out the grease duct... only take a minute and the smell won't linger"...


----------



## RJJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes! I believe DR.J summed it up!


----------

